# ski sale



## jack97 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just and FYI, check out the site below, they have some good deals. Those fischer rx9 w/ raliflex... not sure it I can get it past my sigificant other. 

http://shop.sierrasnowboard.com/browse.cfm/2,519.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link....My wife took a look at those B2's for $199


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll add that I bought boots from these guys in the spring and had a good experience. They were quick and responsive to questions. The site is not great from a usability standpoint. If you search around you can find deals in areas you might not expect.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2007)

Good deals there....


----------



## roark (Jul 27, 2007)

uh oh...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2007)

roark said:


> uh oh...


 

May want to consider one of these for Utah:

http://shop.sierrasnowboard.com/browse.cfm/4,2525.htm
http://shop.sierrasnowboard.com/browse.cfm/4,2466.htm

:lol:


----------



## Ski Diva (Jul 28, 2007)

Just ordered the Snoop Daddys for my sweetie's birthday. $199.! Too good to pass up!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2007)

I did not need to see this link....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 28, 2007)

Uh oh is right....


----------



## roark (Jul 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> May want to consider one of these for Utah:
> 
> http://shop.sierrasnowboard.com/browse.cfm/4,2525.htm
> http://shop.sierrasnowboard.com/browse.cfm/4,2466.htm
> ...


Fortunately the lengths available in any of the Utah powder ski range are too short. Not adding anything to the quiver Andy?


----------



## jack97 (Jul 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Uh oh is right....



Never meant to cause anguish but sales like this is what I look for in the offseason. 

I wait to buy around now, some tent sales coming around the corner. So far, I got a couple of look bindings for around $90 and mogul ski for $250.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 28, 2007)

*....planning!*



ALLSKIING said:


> Thanks for the link....My wife took a look at those B2's for $199


_This_....is successful, strategic planning!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 30, 2007)

*...arghhh*



Ski Diva said:


> Just ordered the Sugar Daddys for my sweetie's birthday. $199.! Too good to pass up!



Jeezuz Diva, I saw that.....so what's the process with taking ones' skis Westward via airlines?, or is the best way...to send them to destination via SportsExpress or something....?
*BTW, thanks for taking my Sweet Daddy info.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2007)

Funny, I got an email from them annoucing their sale this morning. Looks like you're all way ahead of them.


----------



## koreshot (Jul 31, 2007)

So... the sale is ending, most of the good stuff is gone according to their website.

Did anyone else get anything?

I picked up a pair of 184 B3s for $199.  The deals on the fatter skis were pretty nice, but I don't need more of those.  I doubt the B3s are my kind of ski (they sound a bit too damp and soft, not super durable either) but for the price it was hard to pass up.  They will probably get the rock ski treatment from day one.  Should be nice and beat up by April 2008


----------



## koreshot (Aug 2, 2007)

Nobody?  Every time I check, those B4s are staring me in the face, begging me to buy them.  Ugh, this is so difficult.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> Fortunately the lengths available in any of the Utah powder ski range are too short. Not adding anything to the quiver Andy?


 

178, 185, or 195 are too short :lol:

I added two pair to my quiver last season and one pair to my wife's, think I'll wait until at least the end of this season. :lol:


----------



## koreshot (Aug 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I added two pair to my quiver last season and one pair to my wife's, think I'll wait until at least the end of this season. :lol:



Any fatties?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Any fatties?


 

K2 Chiefs for myself
K2 Phat Luvs for my wife

as well as Nordica Jet Fuel for myself, although not a fatty, not to narrow either


----------



## koreshot (Aug 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> K2 Chiefs for myself
> K2 Phat Luvs for my wife
> 
> as well as Nordica Jet Fuel for myself, although not a fatty, not to narrow either



Very nice...

by the way, your avatar is starting to freak me out.  feel free to change it at your earliest convenience :wink:


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> 178, 185, or 195 are too short :lol:
> 
> I added two pair to my quiver last season and one pair to my wife's, think I'll wait until at least the end of this season. :lol:


Stock has changed. At that time all they had were 168 B4's. Tempted, but I don't really want to sleep on the couch.:roll:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> Stock has changed. At that time all they had were 168 B4's. Tempted, but I don't really want to sleep on the couch.:roll:


 
Know what you mean


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Nobody? Every time I check, those B4s are staring me in the face, begging me to buy them. Ugh, this is so difficult.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Very nice...
> 
> by the way, your avatar is starting to freak me out. feel free to change it at your earliest convenience :wink:


 
Hey, you're avatar has been freaking me out since you put it up. If you remember, when we met, I was truly suprised you were good people, avatar threw me off.


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm in the same boat.


trigger = pulled on 178 B4's.

I've got some 'slpaining to do.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> trigger = pulled on 178 B4's.
> 
> I've got some 'slpaining to do.




That is exactly what I have been eyeing for tree skiing... that is if I can't get the 179 Seths from someone who picked up on on sierra at TGR. 

The price on the B4s is great and I am really temped, but been reading some so-so reviews of the B4s.  Described as sluggish and stuff - makes me wonder how good they will be in the trees.

decisions decisios


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2007)

koreshot said:


> That is exactly what I have been eyeing for tree skiing... that is if I can't get the 179 Seths from someone who picked up on on sierra at TGR.
> 
> The price on the B4s is great and I am really temped, but been reading some so-so reviews of the B4s. Described as sluggish and stuff - makes me wonder how good they will be in the trees.
> 
> decisions decisios


Yeah, read some lackluster reviews as well. Also some durability issues I guess. But for that price I'll take the risk.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> trigger = pulled on 178 B4's.
> 
> I've got some 'slpaining to do.


 
May they server you well! Utah 2/23-3/4 

Oh, for $199, if they last 2 years, you got your money's worth!


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> trigger = pulled on 178 B4's.
> 
> I've got some 'slpaining to do.




Those don't sound like race skis.

looks like you could use at least one more pair.


----------



## roark (Aug 3, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Those don't sound like race skis.
> 
> looks like you could use at least one more pair.


That was the RipSticks last year.:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2007)

roark said:


> That was the RipSticks last year.:lol:



Hey nice! I got a pair last year too. Great skis. I used them for racing and I really liked them for cutting through crud and the 64 waist made for fun in the bumps too. 

I think they discontinued them this year. :-(


----------



## Puck it (Aug 3, 2007)

Any other sites with good deals like this?  I really would like to find a pair Head Supershape Magnums 170cm at a reasonable price.


----------



## hammer (Aug 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I did not need to see this link....


Neither did I...would like to get something but I've been pushing the "gear budget" lately.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Any other sites with good deals like this?  I really would like to find a pair Head Supershape Magnums 170cm at a reasonable price.



I've found good deals here: http://www.ski-depot.com

They seem to get a lot of those "manufacturer warehouse clearance" skis at the end of the summer. I got my RipSticks from them for $399 last year.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 5, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Any other sites with good deals like this?



Ebay! 
http://stores.ebay.com/Getboards-online-store

This site has been auctioning Look and Rossi bindings all summer. Kinda of interesting, once a bid goes up to $90-100, other buyers don't bid beyond this. BTW, these are flat mount bindings, however I found other site that sell the same bindings with lifters. 


Also, Ski Haus (in Wilmington) has their annual tent sale starting on the 18th of this month.


----------



## roark (Aug 5, 2007)

Another 199/299 sale from the ebay seller jack97 referenced, ends Monday midnight (presumably PST)
http://www.getboards.com/coupon_page.html


----------



## jack97 (Aug 5, 2007)

I didn't need to see that....  :-?     Go some thinking to do.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 5, 2007)

roark said:


> Another 199/299 sale from the ebay seller jack97 referenced, ends Monday midnight (presumably PST)
> http://www.getboards.com/coupon_page.html



Looks like you might be getting another pair of skis to keep your B4s some company.

Some great deals on there, I am happy they don't have any skis I really want, otherwise I would be in trouble - explaining how 2 new pairs of skis arrived at the front door in mid August might be tough.


----------



## roark (Aug 5, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Looks like you might be getting another pair of skis to keep your B4s some company.
> 
> Some great deals on there, I am happy they don't have any skis I really want, otherwise I would be in trouble - explaining how 2 new pairs of skis arrived at the front door in mid August might be tough.



Nope. still need some binders though. The Look/Rossis are tempting but the irrational macho side of me wants the higher DIN... and I usually run a 7-8 :roll:


----------



## koreshot (Aug 5, 2007)

roark said:


> Nope. still need some binders though. The Look/Rossis are tempting but the irrational macho side of me wants the higher DIN... and I usually run a 7-8 :roll:



I have two sets of Rossi/Look binders that run up to 14 din and another set that runs up to 12.  I'm 6'2" and fat and always run the 14 DIN binders between 10 and 11.  They have so much elasticity, they let the boot move around, but still keep you locked in there.  I have a feeling that you would be fine on the 12 DIN versions, but I understand completely why you are thinking 14s.  They are supposed to be more bomber, plus its always nice to run your binders in the middle range of their operation, rather than at a max.  I wouldn't want to run 12 DIN bindings at 12.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 5, 2007)

DIN 12 is appropriate binding for most upper intermediate to expert skiers. I run the Look P12s around an 8+ or so without issue (6'1" 210 lbs). Never pre-released with the looks. Definitely a solid binding though harder to click in than the marker equivalent which can be a problem when re-attaching skis in deep snow. The obvious solution is not to fall while skiing powder  But any ways, unless you really need your DIN at a 10+ the 12s should be fine.


----------



## roark (Aug 5, 2007)

alright, went with the Rossi 120 to extend the ski warranty to 2 yrs.

Now the wife wants some 4 legged creatures and I've got no leverage...:???:


----------



## koreshot (Aug 5, 2007)

roark said:


> alright, went with the Rossi 120 to extend the ski warranty to 2 yrs.
> 
> Now the wife wants some 4 legged creatures and I've got no leverage...:???:



Nice.  Crank them up to 10 and I bet those B4s will be dead before you have your first pre-release.

Be happy that your wife isn't making the case for some 2 legged creatures.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Nice. Crank them up to 10 and I bet those B4s will be dead before you have your first pre-release.
> 
> Be happy that your wife isn't making the case for some 2 legged creatures.


 
Or no leg devices :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Aug 6, 2007)

roark said:


> alright, went with the Rossi 120 to extend the ski warranty to 2 yrs.
> 
> Now the wife wants some 4 legged creatures and I've got no leverage...:???:



Just a FYI, I got the rossi scratch 120 and the look px12.  They seem like the same design; identical component, shape and mounting holes... just not sure about the internal stuff. 



BTW, what type of 4 legged creatures is your wife thinking about?


----------



## koreshot (Aug 6, 2007)

As far as I know the Look Rossi bindings are the same with the exception of minor cosmetic stuff.  I would be very surprised if the major internal components are different.


----------



## roark (Aug 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> BTW, what type of 4 legged creatures is your wife thinking about?


 
We already have 2 cats.
Immediately she wants a dog (or 2...) which I have been resisting since we both are typically out of the house for 10-12 hrs/day. Ultimately she wants horses...:roll:


----------



## big_vert (Aug 6, 2007)

koreshot said:


> As far as I know the Look Rossi bindings are the same with the exception of minor cosmetic stuff.  I would be very surprised if the major internal components are different.



Same thing.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 6, 2007)

koreshot said:


> As far as I know the Look Rossi bindings are the same with the exception of minor cosmetic stuff.  I would be very surprised if the major internal components are different.





big_vert said:


> Same thing.



rossi scratch 120 <==> look px12   but look has them with lifter or a rubber cushion (jib). 

does anybody know the look equivalent for the rossi fks?


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 6, 2007)

roark said:


> We already have 2 cats.
> Immediately she wants a dog (or 2...) which I have been resisting since we both are typically out of the house for 10-12 hrs/day. Ultimately she wants horses...:roll:



You buying a farm?  My daughter would love to come over and ride your horses.  I did the dog thing when I was working 10-12 hours a day was not good for the dog.


----------



## roark (Aug 6, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> You buying a farm? My daughter would love to come over and ride your horses. I did the dog thing when I was working 10-12 hours a day was not good for the dog.


Continued hijack...

No, she just wants to turn our 1.5 acres into a farm. I'm all for the veggies, but horses upkeep can be freaking expensive. I don't see it happening soon. 

It turns out her work has a dog run, so that might make it a bit better for the dog.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 6, 2007)

roark said:


> Continued hijack...
> 
> No, she just wants to turn our 1.5 acres into a farm. I'm all for the veggies, but horses upkeep can be freaking expensive. I don't see it happening soon.
> 
> It turns out her work has a dog run, so that might make it a bit better for the dog.



Your wife needs 2 kids.

No, I don't mean baby goats (Marc).

I guarantee that'll stop the animal talk, at least until the kids start bugging you.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Your wife needs 2 kids.
> 
> No, I don't mean baby goats (Marc).
> 
> I guarantee that'll stop the animal talk, at least until the kids start bugging you.


 
A dog is cheaper and needs less care.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> A dog is cheaper and needs less care.



Yes, but a dog can't do yardwork.


----------



## roark (Aug 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Your wife needs 2 kids.
> 
> No, I don't mean baby goats (Marc).
> 
> I guarantee that'll stop the animal talk, at least until the kids start bugging you.


 


andyzee said:


> A dog is cheaper and needs less care.


 
:-o

Given the above options, I'll take what's behind door #2 please Mr. Barker.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Yes, but a dog can't do yardwork.



I just got my little yardworker.  He still has many years before I can seriously put him to work.  Jim, at what age did you put your boys to work in the yard?


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 6, 2007)

my oldest started helping with the yard work this summer.  It has been a challenge but he is getting more done.  wait untill the dog chews up a ski boot.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I just got my little yardworker.  He still has many years before I can seriously put him to work.  Jim, at what age did you put your boys to work in the yard?



When they're little, all they want to do is help you. My 5 year old would walk behind the mower or ride with me all day if I let him. But he doesn't get much done.

Then a funny thing happens...they get to 11 or so and they have no interest in helping anymore. That's about the time I started making David help me out. David is 13 now and Peter is 11 and neither would lift a finger to help, they have to be conscripted. They make a face and mope out of the house to help. But they can do useful work. David can be given a task to do and he'll get it done, and Peter is good at helping out, but I wouldn't give him his own project to do yet. 

One of yesterday's high points was when David came out and asked if I needed help. After I recovered and became conscious again, I thanked him and let him off the hook. Then he asked again later and I accepted his help with the clean up stage of the day. We got done quickly and we discussed the merits of teamwork. 

All of which he will forget the next time I need help.

So, I guess 10-11 is a good time to get children exposed to doing work.


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2007)

I got my oldest to start helping last summer when he was 13 YO...he had a few chances to use the tractor this year and it was exciting for both of us. :roll:

It depends on the yard and the kid, but in my (limited) experience there are the following stages:
He/she can use the equipment safely but needs supervision so there's not much time savings (need to be PC here...I plan on getting my daughter into mowing when she's able as well)
He/she can do the job with some guidance; you have to be there to do QC but you don't need to constantly supervise (that's where I'm at now)
He/she can do part or all of the job on his/her own
My son is willing to help, but I'd have to admit I'm guilty of bribery...I do pay him some extra $$ for the time spent mowing the yard.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for the hijack gang but I'm interested in all things Daddy these days.  When My Dad had summer vaca or extended holidays from school he would pick up paining and wallpaper jobs.  I was working with him at the age of 12 or 13 and pulling in an hourly rate.  Great memories.

Speaking of ski sales..... ;-) These prices are tempting me.  But this season is all about buying wifey new gear.  After spending last season on the sidelines, she is up for new boots and skis.  I need to get her to check this link.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I need to get her to check this link.



I would make her stay away..... she might get the idea of converting the house /yard into a dog breeding farm and make your son a farmhand at the age of 10. :dunce:


----------



## koreshot (Aug 6, 2007)

Just got the B3s in the mail from Sierra.  Brand new, still in wrapper.

Spent the last 30 minutes flexing them and comparing them to the other skis in the quiver and I gotta say, they feel stiffer than I expected them to.  Pretty light too.  I probably would have been happier with a pair of Legend 8000s, but for $200 shipped, I will "suffer" on the B3s as my everyday EC beater ski.  Lets just hope I am not too turned off by the damp, boring feel that the Bandit line is known for.

I also did some brake bending on a pair of Look P12s I will be mounting on the B3s - their brakes were meant for skis that are 80mm and less.  First brake bend job I have done on the Axial2 type brakes - took half an hour and they fit nice and snug around the 83mm B3s.  The bend job on the Axial2 brakes isn't any harder than the original Axials.  I might post a how to later this week cause I was actually disciplined enough to take pictures this time around.

By the way, one observation on the P12 normal size brakes.  I think Look claims that they are for skis 80mm or less.  I tried them on a pair of beat up Public Enemy skis which are supposed to be 80mm under foot and they could not clear them.  The PEs are sandwich vertical sidewalls, rather than cap rounded/angeled - I think this was making the fit harder.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2007)

May they serve you well! :grin:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 6, 2007)

RE: P12 Brake Sizing:

The ski tech was barely able to get the Look P12s on my 8000s which amazes me because Dynastar/Look sell (sold) these two items together. Matter of fact, halfway through last season, the break was jamming up and needed a bend job to get back into acceptable position. The 8000s are 79mm mid-point for what it is worth.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 6, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> RE: P12 Brake Sizing:
> 
> The ski tech was barely able to get the Look P12s on my 8000s which amazes me because Dynastar/Look sell (sold) these two items together. Matter of fact, halfway through last season, the break was jamming up and needed a bend job to get back into acceptable position. The 8000s are 79mm mid-point for what it is worth.



Wow... who is the idiot that designed those brakes?  Trying to save on 2 ounces of alluminum...

The problem with fitting the 8000s doesn't surprise me at all.  On  80mm PEs they weren't even close to fitting.  I find it silly that Look/Dynastar/Rossi make such skinny brakes for their bindings, considering that it seems 90% of the skis on the market under 75mm wide already come with built-in rail bindings.  Making them 85-90mm would make life eaiser for a lot of people, but I guess then they couldn't charge you 45 dollars for a wide brake.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a guess here, but I am sure when the P12s became a huge standard for Look, 80mm width was the max most skiers were going. I think Look just missed the ship by a few years as now 80mm is the minimum many skiers will consider! I assume the newer PX line address this issue and has larger sized brakes standard?


----------



## Crock (Aug 6, 2007)

pulled the trigger on Solomon 1080 guns last week (174 length) from sierra, and had completely forgotten about them with work and the like to distract me. Then UPS pulls into the driveway today and voila: brand new pow/glade skis. Hope we get super dumped on this season.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 7, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I assume the newer PX line address this issue and has larger sized brakes standard?



I haven't had time to measure the PX12 brake width.

However, getboards is selling the rossi scratch 120 WB (for wide brake), they claim to fit 100 mm waist. Again, something I haven't measure, it's from their product description.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 7, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I haven't had time to measure the PX12 brake width.
> 
> However, getboards is selling the rossi scratch 120 WB (for wide brake), they claim to fit 100 mm waist. Again, something I haven't measure, it's from their product description.



I have the Scratch 140 WB binders on a pair of 99mm boards... no clearance problems at all.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 7, 2007)

BTW, the rossi scratch 120/ look px12 has detachable brakes; a wide brake or standard can be placed. I saw the tech mount my px12, he took the brakes off to mount/screw in  the heel piece.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 7, 2007)

Yup.  Single phillips head screw takes them right off.  But putting the wide brakes on still costs money - most places will charge you between 30 to 50 bux for a Axial2 wide brake system.  Messed up...

That is why I just take my skinny brakes apart and bend them to fit the wider skis and put them back together.  30 minutes of work saves $30-$50


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 15, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Just a guess here, but I am sure when the P12s became a huge standard for Look, 80mm width was the max most skiers were going. I think Look just missed the ship by a few years as now 80mm is the minimum many skiers will consider! I assume the newer PX line address this issue and has larger sized brakes standard?



You guys are scaring me. I recently got a set of 06/07 Dynastar Legend 8000s and I'm planning on getting the Look PX12 bindings from Backcountry.com. Are you saying I should not get the standard Look PX12 with 80mm brakes? I assumed these would fit the 8000s since they are 79mm under foot? I guess I could do the brake modification if needed but I hoped to avoid that if possible. 
Riv - did yours get bent slightly during use and you just had to bend them back so they wouldn't hit the side of the ski? Or did you have to do the whole brake modification by taking apart the binding?


----------



## koreshot (Aug 16, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> You guys are scaring me. I recently got a set of 06/07 Dynastar Legend 8000s and I'm planning on getting the Look PX12 bindings from Backcountry.com. Are you saying I should not get the standard Look PX12 with 80mm brakes? I assumed these would fit the 8000s since they are 79mm under foot? I guess I could do the brake modification if needed but I hoped to avoid that if possible.
> Riv - did yours get bent slightly during use and you just had to bend them back so they wouldn't hit the side of the ski? Or did you have to do the whole brake modification by taking apart the binding?



I'll let river be the final word on this, since he is the resident expert on the 8000s, but I think you should be fine mounting the PX12s on the 8Ks.  Look even makes the PX12 in a color that matches the 8K .  It will be snug, but it should fit without any rubbing.

I actually picked up a pair of 8Ks in a shop that was going out of business and im having them mounted with the PX12 with standard width brakes.  They will be done next week and I can post back tell you if the tech ran into any problems.


----------



## big_vert (Aug 16, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> You guys are scaring me. I recently got a set of 06/07 Dynastar Legend 8000s and I'm planning on getting the Look PX12 bindings from Backcountry.com. Are you saying I should not get the standard Look PX12 with 80mm brakes? I assumed these would fit the 8000s since they are 79mm under foot? I guess I could do the brake modification if needed but I hoped to avoid that if possible.
> Riv - did yours get bent slightly during use and you just had to bend them back so they wouldn't hit the side of the ski? Or did you have to do the whole brake modification by taking apart the binding?



8000's take the standard size P12's. Not to worry.

Once you step up to the 8800's - then you have to go with the oversized brake.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 16, 2007)

big_vert said:


> 8000's take the standard size P12's. Not to worry.
> 
> Once you step up to the 8800's - then you have to go with the oversized brake.



Perfect timing!
I just grabbed a pair on SAC for $81.00. 

Thanks!


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 16, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> You guys are scaring me. I recently got a set of 06/07 Dynastar Legend 8000s and I'm planning on getting the Look PX12 bindings from Backcountry.com. Are you saying I should not get the standard Look PX12 with 80mm brakes? I assumed these would fit the 8000s since they are 79mm under foot? I guess I could do the brake modification if needed but I hoped to avoid that if possible.
> Riv - did yours get bent slightly during use and you just had to bend them back so they wouldn't hit the side of the ski? Or did you have to do the whole brake modification by taking apart the binding?



I have the Legend 8000s with the PX12 as my setup. They do fit, albeit a tight fit. I would say that the PX12 is no wider than the P12 to answer River's question from above.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> You guys are scaring me. I recently got a set of 06/07 Dynastar Legend 8000s and I'm planning on getting the Look PX12 bindings from Backcountry.com. Are you saying I should not get the standard Look PX12 with 80mm brakes? I assumed these would fit the 8000s since they are 79mm under foot? I guess I could do the brake modification if needed but I hoped to avoid that if possible.
> Riv - did yours get bent slightly during use and you just had to bend them back so they wouldn't hit the side of the ski? Or did you have to do the whole brake modification by taking apart the binding?


You'll be fine. My only had to get bent back into place after usage and I am not gentle on my gear by a long shot. Tight but barely doable. Surprised the PX12 was not made wider to accommodate slightly larger mid-fats. Perhaps Look/Dynastar are failing to look beyond their own line up despite having a highly viewed product.


----------

